# Cycle stopped due to unsuccessful Micro-Tese, now dealing with OHSS.



## Tia_maria19 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi, 

Myself and my husband were having IVF with ICSI, which was preceded with a Micro-Tese operation due to my husband having non-obstructive azoospermia. 

I took all the drugs, Buserelin, and menopur. I stared weight gaining on Menopur and during my second last scan they said I had about 20 follicles. This was a lot, as I had a few more days of menopur to go. We carried on and on my last scan I had between 25 and 30 follicles. I was due to take the hcg injection the following day with more menopur so I was now at risk of OHSS. As this was our only chance to have our own child, we carried on regardless. I took the hcg shot and my weight started to increase again.

In the meantime, my husband had his Micro-Tese operation. I was booked to have my egg collection the following day at 9am. Sadly when we went to see the surgeon the next morning, we were told that the Micro-Tese operation was not successful in retrieving any sperm, and so my egg collection would be cancelled and all treatment stopped. 

We are absolutely devastated and heartbroken with this news, as it was our only chance to have our own child/children. We are considering adoption, but need to grieve the loss we are currently going through.

Unfortunately we both also, have to deal with the physical side effects of the treatment, recovery from the invasive operation for my husband, and I have mild OHSS.

The OHSS is bothering me as I have painful bloating and can't move very quickly. I am still urinating fine, but my belly is quite descended. I may ring the clinic again, but we have return to Manchester (our treatment was in Newcastle). Has anyone had any experience of OHSS? If so, how did you get over it?


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi Tia

I hope most of the OHSS effects have gone and your not as uncomfortable 

I'm so sorry to read your story, I don't know the ins and outs of your journey and why this was the only chance you have but have you considered going to see Mr Ramsey in London? 

My husband has NOA and god love him has had 4 tESE/PESE (I can never remember which one but it's the fully intrusive SSR) last one nothing was found however we went end of Jan to see Mr Ramsey and he put hubby on some mess and has undertaken some more investigations...may be worth you looking into when your both ready, take all the time you need to grieve and be there for each other xx


----------

